# Steel Shadows thread closed off



## Nightwing (Nov 24, 2004)

I was wondering why the thread from Pisces All Media CEO about Dungeon #115's attempt to pass Steel Shadows (about gangsters & robots) of as their own material has been closed. I wanted to reply to that thread. Is it possible for the Enworld gang to tell me why that thread has been closed?

I feel the issue isn't quite over and poeple may wish to post about this.

For the record Steel Shadows was published and trademarked by Pisces All Media several years ago.

At last report Pisces All Media is waiting to hear back from Dungeon regarding the issue.

Outwit and punch on.
- Nightwing

www.piscesallmedia.com/golden


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 24, 2004)

I think the thread you're speaking about has simply been moved to the appropirate forum, in this case, d20 Publishers  The thread is here, and it's open: (EDIT, no it's closed, but the moderater explained why.)

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=108296

By the way, the Meta forum is the best place to ask a question like this.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 24, 2004)

Nightwing, this is not the appropriate way to ask this question.  If a thread is closed, opening another on the same subject is not OK.

 If anything comes of the issue, another update can be posted at that time.  But when it comes to legal issues between companies, this isn't an appropriate "staging ground" for a public disagreement.  

 If you have a question, you can contact me by email.  In the meantime, I'll move this thread to the Meta forum. And close it.


----------



## hong (Nov 24, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> In the meantime, I'll move this thread to the Meta forum. And close it.




Curses!


----------



## Berandor (Nov 24, 2004)

Does that mean I can't post to this thread anymore?

Damn.

btw, the pisces media forum... is colorful.


----------



## Nightwing (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks for clearing that up for me. I think I posted my question about the same time the moderator posted the closing notice.

Outwit and punch on.
- Nightwing

www.piscesallmedia.com.au/golden


----------



## Pisces_CEO (Nov 24, 2004)

*so post here or on our forums*

see subject line. just go to our forums and post there.


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 24, 2004)

A fine way of handling it.


----------

